# Tempurpedic Mattresses and off-gassing!



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

We're in the market for a new mattress. We really like Tempurpedic beds, but I know they have quite a potent smell when they are new. Is this safe for co-sleeping with a toddler? Would it be safe to co-sleep with a newborn in the future? We would get one of the firmer mattresses, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

As far as tempurpedic mattresses go, off-gasing completely not even on the table, I absolutely would NOT put a newborn on one. Newborns need a firm mattress. Even firm Tempurpedic mattresses tend to form a little cocoon around things on top of them.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

We have a natural foam mattress from IKEA it is firm and nothing like the Tempurpedic but it's not full of chemicals. I know they did use a flame retardent though b/c they have to but it was the "safer" one anyway.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

I second Maedze... I would definitely not feel comfortable co-sleeping with a newborn on a Tempurpedic, even if there was no off-gassing at all.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

That's not the answer I wanted to hear, but I definitely want to be safe if we have another baby. Now I need to do more reseasrch on what other mattress to buy! (I already know to stay away from pillow tops!)


----------



## Naturallove (Oct 9, 2010)

We purchased a 2 year old Tempurpedic before baby number 3 was born and it has been great! I obviously can't speak to the initial off-gassing (it has zero odor now), but it is (IMHO) the safest thing to put a newborn on. The Tempur material is completely different than any of the other memory foam mattresses on the market. The material compresses based on weight. My newborn was 10lbs 10oz and she didn't make a dent in it. She laid flat on the surface. I think it's much safer than traditional inner-springs for this very reason.

On a side note, it is so wonderful for co-sleeping because I can move around as much as I need and it never disturbs her or my husband.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naturallove*
> 
> We purchased a 2 year old Tempurpedic before baby number 3 was born and it has been great! I obviously can't speak to the initial off-gassing (it has zero odor now), but it is (IMHO) the safest thing to put a newborn on. The Tempur material is completely different than any of the other memory foam mattresses on the market. The material compresses based on weight. My newborn was 10lbs 10oz and she didn't make a dent in it. She laid flat on the surface. I think it's much safer than traditional inner-springs for this very reason.
> 
> On a side note, it is so wonderful for co-sleeping because I can move around as much as I need and it never disturbs her or my husband.


I agree with naturallove.
You need to check out each bed and not lump all types together. I have a pillow top and never had any concerns.
You need a nice firm surface.
For me, I stay away from older bed, like what your aging relatives might have in a spare room.

I wish all children bed deaths would go into enough detail as to have some research on the causes. I think there is a lot of false info floating around.


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

We bought a tempurpedic new. It did Off gass for a short time, but we slept on it that night and had no issues. For cosleeping, I restate what someone upthread said: true tempurpedic matresses compress by weight. Little sister made no dent in it. I think it's much safer than the innerspring matress I was using when my boys were small.

I was hesitant to purchase a tempurpedic, both due to the initial price and that I wasn't in love with the feel of the matress. But for us, it was the only king size matress we could get up our stairs. I absolutely love my tempurpedic.

I would not worry about cosleeping with a tempurpedic. THe off gassing, while unpleasant for one night, really isn't a concern.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well it will off gas for years just like any other mattress/couch/rug etc when bought new....no matter what.


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

Mattresses off-gas for an overage of 10years....well beyond the smelly stage.


----------



## kotapop (Jun 16, 2010)

We have been co-sleeping on a Tempurpedic for just over two years now. I think we have the "Classic"? It was the least expensive and the firmest from what I remember.

Pros:

-So comfortable! My chronic back pain is almost nil since getting this mattress (couple with the occasional chiropractic adjustment)

-Pretty firm mattress and our daughter "sinking in" to this particular mattress was never a concern, though I think it could be with a less firm version; liked that it held her gently in place not rolling around.

-If one person rolls over in bed, it will not disturb anyone else. If my husband would just stop snoring I wouldn't even know he was there!

Cons:

-Contains unknown types of flame retardants and other chemicals. While shopping for a new "non-toxic" sofa I have been learning about the different types of flame retardants which medical studies show can cause cancer, thyroid problems, reproductive issues, etc. (Google PBDE or 'halogenated flame retardants' for starters)

-Expensive.

If I had more $$ or could go back in time I'd probably get a latex mattress untreated with flame retardants. As it stands now I'm toying with the idea or wrapping the Tempurpedic mattress and putting some sort of topper over it to mitigate the "sleeping on plastic" feeling I have heard of anecdotally.

Now, if I could only figure out a way to wrap all the PBDE-containing electronics in plastic...Oh, what would my mother-in law say then.









Good luck!


----------

